# Advice update - Marriott Vacation Club fees



## KauaiMark (May 21, 2007)

http://www.tug2.net/advice/marriottmf.htm

Thanks to Dave McClintock


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2007)

Dave is of course....the man!

free membership extension for you sir!  now you can enjoy tug from beyond the grave!

Very nice work!


----------

